# How Often Cleaning Eheim Skim 350?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Because my DIY surface skimmer (water bottle + power head + pot scrubber) took so many casualties: GBR, calvus, rummy nose, cherry shrimps, and finally almost killed my discus, I replace it with Eheim Skim 350.

I wonder how often should I clean it since its foam filter is so small?


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

It all depends on how much food it gets in there. I usually remove the top part prior to feeding. Otherwise, it will skimming off all the pellets real fast. Ime, It's a pain in the #*#% to remove it for cleaning. Those suction cups always gave me problem. I hated it and have since replaced it with a Tom's surface skimmer hooking up to an AC50. The Tom's works great! Cleaning the AC50 is a breeze. If you could return this unit, you may want to return it and consider using a Tom's.
Joe.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have 3 of them and so far no food gets in there because I use JBL NovoStation, so that the pellets and flakes stays there before sinking.

It catches small broken leaves so far, and oils so my water surface is so clear.

Tom's is not available here. Originally I also wanted to buy Eheim surface skimmer hooking to my Eheim canister, but unfortunately it was also not sold here.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use one of these on a two cycle timer, it has two on/off periods a day. I run it for an hour before the lights come on and an hour after they go off. This way it doesn't interfere with feeding and needs less cleaning, but still runs for a sufficient amount of time to keep the surface crystal clear. Only running two hours a day, I only have to clean the sponge during my monthly canister cleaning. I think they work great and look better than the other options out there.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

sparky4056 said:


> I use one of these on a two cycle timer, it has two on/off periods a day. I run it for an hour before the lights come on and an hour after they go off. This way it doesn't interfere with feeding and needs less cleaning, but still runs for a sufficient amount of time to keep the surface crystal clear. Only running two hours a day, I only have to clean the sponge during my monthly canister cleaning. I think they work great and look better than the other options out there.


I'm curious how big is your tank so that 2 hours a day is enough to keep the surface crystal clear? Mine ranges from 50G - 95G.

I plug mine to the lights timer, so it goes on / off together with the lights, for a total of 11 hours/day.

Although it's on during feeding, it doesn't interfere with feeding because I also use JBL NovoStation (floating rings for feeding) so that the pellets / flakes stay there before sinking and eaten.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forgot to mention my tank is only 17 gallons without plants. Yours being bigger and planted, you would definitely have to run it longer.

BTW, I've seen your tanks here and on shelldwellers, and you have some really nicely scaped tanks!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see. I'll try cleaning it once a week, and then making the duration longer and test the result.

And thanks for your kind words. It makes my day more brightful!


----------

